# Roadside Find!!



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Neighbor round the corner was getting rid of a 31A-380D062. 5Hp 22” compact snowblower…. Tires were flat so I knocked on door and ask if they were getting rid of it and if so what was wrong. She said it was out for trash and it was over 15 years old …said it was serviced 7 years ago I asked her if she minded if I took it she said no its all yours… got it home check oil looked very clean put a little fuel in a couple of primes and fired right up!!!! Big Win for that!!!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

What about the bike?! And maybe you can sell it back to her for $200.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> What about the bike?! And maybe you can sell it back to her for $200.


25 bucks maybe
would you pay 200 for a 3.75 hp poorly built craftsman/mtd
my advise to him dont put a dime into it unless you are keeping it
put an impeller kit on it and its good for 7 inches of powder or a deck not a plow pile
i woudnt sell it to anybody knowing it wont wok good/poorly built
good for free


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

We were just talking about this snowblower design in a recent thread:









Craftsman 22" 5.5 Hp - Does not Throw Snow Good -...


Hello all I picked up a Craftsman 22" 5.5 Hp Snowblower to do some Small Clean up. Model #31AS3CAD799 - 247.8855.0 We just had a 7 inch snow storm so first time to test out ( Light Fluffy Snow) This Snowblower does not throw hardly any snow at all. Front Augers get like Full of Snow...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sell it fast. It uses a plastic transmission that fails.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

This hateful machine can do a lot of well something. Maybe bbq rotisserie for the motor. Or powered cart. Oh no not go-kart. Wheelbarrow cart. Maybe popcorn kernel stirrer.
They use mechanical rabbits for greyhounds.
What would this be used for?
Turtles
Snails
Too slow for rat race


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like it still has the original exploding plastic rims, call up mtd and they should send you a free set.






MTD Snow Throwers Recalled - Plastic Wheel Rims Can Burst and Injure Users







www.cpsc.gov


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

It takes a long time to get them, sometimes.


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

rwh963 said:


> What about the bike?! And maybe you can sell it back to her for $200.


You think I can get 200 for the bike?? 😂😂


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I think it is worth more. But I bet no.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Good snow blower or not it was free. If you can use it, even if only for a while, nice find.

The bike? 20 bucks if it only needs lube and air.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

People offer me machines like this for free all the time. basically junk. I tell them i will 
haul to landfill for $100 . After fees I can fill truck up with gas.


----------

